# Samsung NU8000 75" TV



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm looking for a 75" 4K TV to replace the 46" Samsung HDTV in my living room. My current TV still works great, but I do most of my TV-watching from about 19" away, at the kitchen table, so it would be nice to have a bigger screen. I'm willing to spend about $2000. I've been posting about this in another thread, but someone keeps pointing out that the thread title says OLED, so I'm starting a new thread here. The OLED sets are a lot more expensive than what I'm looking for, so I'm not considering them at this time.

Anyway, I was looking at some sets at Best Buy today, and here's one that sells for $1999 and looked pretty good:

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...rt-4k-uhd-tv-with-hdr/6208235.p?skuId=6208235

I'm willing to consider adding a sound bar, but one feature that is essential for me is Bluetooth to connect my hearing aids to the sound outputs. I think this model has Bluetooth, but I'm going to have to do some additional research on it. Picture quality looked really good even when watching from an angle. I would appreciate any input on this set or any comparable models.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You can find a review of that set here: Samsung NU8000 Review (UN49NU8000, UN55NU8000, UN65NU8000, UN75NU8000, UN82NU8000) - RTINGS.com

Too bad you're weren't buying the week of Thanksgiving. Sam's, Amazon and Best Buy all had that set $400 cheaper.

It does have Bluetooth.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the review. It's pretty detailed. The only thing that puzzles me is the part about viewing from an angle. I didn't see any noticeable difference in the store when viewing from an angle.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> Thanks for the link to the review. It's pretty detailed. The only thing that puzzles me is the part about viewing from an angle. I didn't see any noticeable difference in the store when viewing from an angle.


My 46" Samsung 1080p TV's picture was very noticeably degraded from a slight angle. My 55" Samsung 4k KU7000 does not. There is no problem sitting at an angle with it.
I went to the Samsung site, looked at all the specs and read all the reviews. Nothing at all on viewing angle.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> I'm looking for a 75" 4K TV to replace the 46" Samsung HDTV in my living room. My current TV still works great, but I do most of my TV-watching from about 19" away, at the kitchen table, so it would be nice to have a bigger screen. I'm willing to spend about $2000. I've been posting about this in another thread, but someone keeps pointing out that the thread title says OLED, so I'm starting a new thread here. The OLED sets are a lot more expensive than what I'm looking for, so I'm not considering them at this time.
> 
> Anyway, I was looking at some sets at Best Buy today, and here's one that sells for $1999 and looked pretty good:
> 
> ...


I would think this TV will be on sale again between now and when the Super Bowl airs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

they are purposely omitting the parameter - WHO will measure the angle at home? 
in store it would be hard to do... 
so … customer will buy the TVs without "unnecessary" concerning about the angles


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I did view it from different angles in the store, as well as straight on. I really didn't see any difference from an angle, but maybe I need to take another look.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I would think this TV will be on sale again between now and when the Super Bowl airs.


I'm not in any hurry, so I can wait and see if the price comes down. And it's always possible I'll see something I like better.

The sales person in the store wasn't much help. She claimed the remote cor the display models couldn't be used to access the menus, so I wasn't able to test the Bluetooth. She also seemed intent on steering toward Sony TVs, which I really don't want. Sony has a history of building extra copy protection into their hardware. I prefer buying a TV made by a company that doesn't produce content.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> I did view it from different angles in the store, as well as straight on. I really didn't see any difference from an angle, but maybe I need to take another look.


How much of an angle will you be while sitting in the Kitchen ? I would not think it severe at 19 feet away.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> I'm not in any hurry, so I can wait and see if the price comes down. And it's always possible I'll see something I like better.
> 
> The sales person in the store wasn't much help. She claimed the remote cor the display models couldn't be used to access the menus, so I wasn't able to test the Bluetooth. She also seemed intent on steering toward Sony TVs, which I really don't want. Sony has a history of building extra copy protection into their hardware. I prefer buying a TV made by a company that doesn't produce content.


I found this in the User Manual:
Settings General Accessibility Multi-output Audio You can turn on both the TV speaker and Bluetooth devices at the same time. When this function is active, you can set the volume of the Bluetooth devices higher than the volume of the TV speaker. " This function may not be supported depending on the model or geographical area. " When you connect Bluetooth devices to the TV, Multi-output Audio is activated. For more information about connecting Bluetooth devices to the TV, refer to "Listening to the TV through Bluetooth devices."

Link to Manual:
75" Class NU8000 Premium Smart 4K UHD TV (UN75NU8000FXZA)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Thanks for the link to the review. It's pretty detailed. The only thing that puzzles me is the part about viewing from an angle. I didn't see any noticeable difference in the store when viewing from an angle.


Don't worry about that. I have two 8000s and I have no issues with viewing angles.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> I'm willing to consider adding a sound bar, but one feature that is essential for me is Bluetooth to connect my hearing aids to the sound outputs. I think this model has Bluetooth, but I'm going to have to do some additional research on it. Picture quality looked really good even when watching from an angle. I would appreciate any input on this set or any comparable models.


The 8000s have BT. The 8000s have terrible sound systems. Any sound bar will be an upgrade. If you can find an 8500 you might want to consider that. Still has shabby sound but better specs. And I think the 8500s have a One Connect Box. That's one thing this year's 8000s are missing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> How much of an angle will you be while sitting in the Kitchen ? I would not think it severe at 19 feet away.


One of the reasons I bought so many plasmas was the viewing angle thing. Every LCD I looked at had that problem. The plasmas didn't. The 4K sets I've tried didn't have the viewing angle problem either. Somehow the 4K sets seem to have bypassed that problem.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> One of the reasons I bought so many plasmas was the viewing angle thing. Every LCD I looked at had that problem. The plasmas didn't. The 4K sets I've tried didn't have the viewing angle problem either. Somehow the 4K sets seem to have bypassed that problem.
> 
> Rich


The review sites are much pickier in what they consider an issue to consider. Even my curved 65" Samsung isn't all that bad off center unless I'm well off center. My flat Sony and previous Sharp were/are just fine from anywhere I would watch them from.

For the OP just look at the sets in the store from the angles you would at home. If you like it then who cares what the "ex spurts" have to say? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> The review sites are much pickier in what they consider an issue to consider. Even my curved 65" Samsung isn't all that bad off center unless I'm well off center. My flat Sony and previous Sharp were/are just fine from anywhere I would watch them from.
> 
> For the OP just look at the sets in the store from the angles you would at home. If you like it then who cares what the "ex spurts" have to say?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I almost bought a curved screen NU8500 the other day. How do you like the curved screen? I know they're fine for one viewer but the wife and I sit in that room in such a way that I don't think it would work well for us.

Looking at TV sets in stores has never worked out well for me. I'd much rather buy the sets at a place like Costco and get the 90 days to assess the sets. I know that can be a PITA if you have to return it but it's nowhere as bad as buying at Best Buy and having to return it or keeping it and hating it. When I was searching for my first 4K set I went thru several sets before settling on the JS8500. Now we know so much about the 4K sets we can make recommendations, wasn't like that in 2015/16. Back then 4K was kind of a joke...

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I almost bought a curved screen NU8500 the other day. How do you like the curved screen? I know they're fine for one viewer but the wife and I sit in that room in such a way that I don't think it would work well for us.
> 
> Looking at TV sets in stores has never worked out well for me. I'd much rather buy the sets at a place like Costco and get the 90 days to assess the sets. I know that can be a PITA if you have to return it but it's nowhere as bad as buying at Best Buy and having to return it or keeping it and hating it. When I was searching for my first 4K set I went thru several sets before settling on the JS8500. Now we know so much about the 4K sets we can make recommendations, wasn't like that in 2015/16. Back then 4K was kind of a joke...
> 
> Rich


I think the terms most often used about the 4k TVs was "It is a FAD like 3D and it will go away soon".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I think the terms most often used about the 4k TVs was "It is a FAD like 3D and it will go away soon".


Some "FAD", huh? Next up 8K sets, can't wait for that. At least we know what to expect...better PQ.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I think the terms most often used about the 4k TVs was "It is a FAD like 3D and it will go away soon".


My set has all three fads!

(UHD, 3D _and_ a curved screen.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> My set has all three fads!
> 
> (UHD, 3D _and_ a curved screen.)


Got anything bad to say about the curved screen? That JS8500...I almost pulled the trigger on that.

Rich


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

For your price range, I would definitely consider a TCL 75" 4K TV I have a 55" and 65" in my man cave and for the money they are excellent. They have Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision and have Roku built in. I use them mostly for sports and they do the job well. Are they as good as an OLED ? No, but in your price range, they more than fit the bill.

Here is a review: TCL 75C807


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I almost bought a curved screen NU8500 the other day. How do you like the curved screen? I know they're fine for one viewer but the wife and I sit in that room in such a way that I don't think it would work well for
> Rich


I like it fine. It was my main tv before I got the 75" Sony and relegated it to my bedroom. It is great sitting dead on to it and nearly as great at a side angle unless you sit very, very close to it.

When it got the Sony I had looked for a 75" curved but the Q8C was the only one I found and it was way out of my price range. Now Samsung doesn't even offer a 75" curved.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Got *anything bad to say* about the curved screen? That JS8500...I almost pulled the trigger on that.
> 
> Rich


Nope.

"Geometry" took less than a day to get used to.

One of the best things I can say about it is, while sitting centered there are absolutely no reflections from beyond about as far as I can stick my arms out.

In other words, no windows or lighting are reflected back from the screen.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

glrush said:


> For your price range, I would definitely consider a TCL 75" 4K TV I have a 55" and 65" in my man cave and for the money they are excellent. They have Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision and have Roku built in. I use them mostly for sports and they do the job well. Are they as good as an OLED ? No, but in your price range, they more than fit the bill.
> 
> Here is a review: TCL 75C807


No HGL on that model. I thought I read that DIRECTV uses HGL?


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

I do not believe any of the TCL sets support HLG HDR (Hybrid Log Gamma). For me, that was not a concern since these sets are not used for home theatre; I have a 77' OLED for that. In addition, neither is hooked up to DirecTV and I don't have a 4K DirecTV setup anyway. I bought them mainly because they were cheap and had a pretty good picture, especially for TV's that were gonna be used in a "bar" setting.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> How much of an angle will you be while sitting in the Kitchen ? I would not think it severe at 19 feet away.


Only a slight angle in the kitchen. A little more from my recliner in the living room.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> Don't worry about that. I have two 8000s and I have no issues with viewing angles.
> 
> Rich


So you have two NU8000s and would recommend It? That's good to know. I looked at the floor model from a variety of angles and I just couldn't see any significant difference.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I found this in the User Manual:
> Settings General Accessibility Multi-output Audio You can turn on both the TV speaker and Bluetooth devices at the same time. When this function is active, you can set the volume of the Bluetooth devices higher than the volume of the TV speaker. " This function may not be supported depending on the model or geographical area. " When you connect Bluetooth devices to the TV, Multi-output Audio is activated. For more information about connecting Bluetooth devices to the TV, refer to "Listening to the TV through Bluetooth devices."
> 
> Link to Manual:
> 75" Class NU8000 Premium Smart 4K UHD TV (UN75NU8000FXZA)


Thanks, that's pretty much how it works with my current setup. I can play the sound to my hearing aids and through the speakers at the same time. Or I can mute the TV and let the sound play only into my hearing aids, which is helpful if I need to crank up the volume while my wife is sleeping.

I'll download that manual and take a closer look at the specs. I appreciate the link.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> The 8000s have BT. The 8000s have terrible sound systems. Any sound bar will be an upgrade. If you can find an 8500 you might want to consider that. Still has shabby sound but better specs. And I think the 8500s have a One Connect Box. That's one thing this year's 8000s are missing.
> 
> Rich


They all seem to have speakers on the back, which probably contributes to the poor sound quality. I'm definitely leaning toward a sound bar.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the2130 said:


> So you have two NU8000s and would recommend It? That's good to know. I looked at the floor model from a variety of angles and I just couldn't see any significant difference.


don't forget - all TV in a store running DEMO settings; possible high brightness and contrast could mask angle fading


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

P Smith said:


> don't forget - all TV in a store running DEMO settings; possible high brightness and contrast could mask angle fading


Yes, that's why I'm asking for input from others who have actually bought these models.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> They all seem to have speakers on the back, which probably contributes to the poor sound quality. I'm definitely leaning toward a sound bar.


Another big contributor to poor sound is the fact that the TVs are so thin. Good sounding speakers need to be enclosed in a specific air space volume and this effects the Bass of the speakers and gives most of them what I call a Tinny sound.
The only way around that is at least a sound bar with a Subwoofer.

I checked the specs and this TV has a Subwoofer built in. It should sound quite a bit better than most.

In the same light of the air space, the TV will sound much better when you get it home in a relatively small room compared to the Wide open space of the store.

One last thing, this and many new TVs have an equalizer that you can custom tune to help it sound better.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

In the event I decide to buy this model, any recommendations on a sound bar? Also, when is the best time to buy as far as finding a sale, now that we are past Black Friday?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> In the event I decide to buy this model, any recommendations on a sound bar? Also, when is the best time to buy as far as finding a sale, now that we are past Black Friday?


I can't very well. I have only heard 1 and it was a polk that I picked out for a friend.
There are lots of things to look at with them.
Price
Size
Number of Speakers and it's technology. 2.0, 2.1, 3.1, 5.1 and higher like Atmos.
For you I would suggest at least the 3.1 setup.

I would first get the TV installed and see how it sounds before spending more money.
You really need to spend some time in the stores listening to them like you are doing with the TV.

I have a Surround sound setup that cost me more than this new TV is going to cost you.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

The best soundbar out there is the Sonos...got it myself...is kinda expensive as purchased the 2 matching surround speakers with the stands...now this system has no wires as is hooked up using your wifi system...sounds great!! No wires for back surround speakers...amazing system...if you purchase the soundbar, someone comes to your home and sets it up for you and you can control system via your directv remote or your iphone..is amazing..


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well now I don’t know if the Sonos is the best, but they are very good.

But if you want Atmos there are two well worth considering, neither cheap.
Samsung K950 5.1.4 sound bar. The sound bar and each rear wireless surround has upfiring speakers, without those it isn’t really Atmos IMO. This is the previous years model so finding one new, refurbed or used can be tricky.

Edit: Amazon has factory refurbed K950 for $749 with a 6 month warranty.

Samsung N950 7.1.4 sound bar. This is the newest in the line. Pricey for sure but from readings an excellent choice.

Also worth mentioning is the Nakamichi product line.

Keep in mind that Atmos soundbar systems only provide Atmos IF the source material has it encoded. If you want virtualized Atmos when the source material is not encoded, consider adding an Xbox One S or X to the mix as it come with the Dolby Experience app even if you don’t game.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Nope.
> 
> "Geometry" took less than a day to get used to.
> 
> ...


Do you and *Lloyd *usually watch alone? I know the curved screens are best for one person viewing but do you have any comments on how they look for multiple person viewing?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

glrush said:


> I do not believe any of the TCL sets support HLG HDR (Hybrid Log Gamma). For me, that was not a concern since these sets are not used for home theatre; I have a 77' OLED for that. In addition, neither is hooked up to DirecTV and I don't have a 4K DirecTV setup anyway. I bought them mainly because they were cheap and had a pretty good picture, especially for TV's that were gonna be used in a "bar" setting.


Aren't the TCLs considering kinda an entry level set? How's the juddering on yours?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> So you have two NU8000s and would recommend It? That's good to know. I looked at the floor model from a variety of angles and I just couldn't see any significant difference.


60"KS8000 and 65"NU8000. For the price ($997) I paid, I would surely recommend the NU8000. Only problem I see is no One Connect Box. Say what you will about the OCBs, I like them because they do away with a lot of cable clutter. Makes setups much easier too. Most important spec for me is the 240 refresh rate on the Series 8 and above sets. I see no "angle of viewing" issues with any of my Samsungs. I'd notice that, I had a bunch of plasmas and I'm used to having no problems viewing sets from any angle. The plasmas were great for that.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Do you and *Lloyd *usually watch alone? I know the curved screens are best for one person viewing but do you have any comments on how they look for multiple person viewing?
> 
> Rich


Most often it is just me as I live alone. But my 65" curved was my main tv for at least one instance of multiple viewers, on of which took my recliner as their seat. So I was off center by about 20 degrees and it looked fine to me from 8'. Closer kind of washed out the picture a bit though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Another big contributor to poor sound is the fact that the TVs are so thin. Good sounding speakers need to be enclosed in a specific air space volume and this effects the Bass of the speakers and gives most of them what I call a Tinny sound.
> The only way around that is at least a sound bar with a Subwoofer.
> 
> I checked the specs and this TV has a Subwoofer built in. It should sound quite a bit better than most.
> ...


They all seem to have subwoofers built in. My most expensive set, a 40" Sony Trinitron (MSRP ~ $5,000, did not pay nearly that much) had what looked like a very impressive built in sound system when I popped the hood on it, but it sounded like most sets do...awful. Had a big SW in that thing.

I tried to live with the sound system in the KS8000. That did not last long.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> In the event I decide to buy this model, any recommendations on a sound bar? Also, when is the best time to buy as far as finding a sale, now that we are past Black Friday?


I would not recommend a Polk soundbar. Far too expensive for what you get. And no support to speak of. I also tried a couple Samsung inexpensive SBs. I didn't like the bass response on them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cmoss5 said:


> The best soundbar out there is the Sonos...got it myself...is kinda expensive as purchased the 2 matching surround speakers with the stands...now this system has no wires as is hooked up using your wifi system...sounds great!! No wires for back surround speakers...amazing system...if you purchase the soundbar, someone comes to your home and sets it up for you and you can control system via your directv remote or your iphone..is amazing..


Wish I'd done that...Wait, how much did the whole setup cost? I need a new AVR and that Sonos might be a good alternative. I'm sick of all the speaker wires.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Most often it is just me as I live alone. But my 65" curved was my main tv for at least one instance of multiple viewers, on of which took my recliner as their seat. So I was off center by about 20 degrees and it looked fine to me from 8'. Closer kind of washed out the picture a bit though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I almost bought a curved NU8500. Maybe next time.

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't really need the best sound bar on the market. I'm just looking for something that will improve on the built--in speakers, so the sound is coming from the front of the TV instead of the rear. Most of the time, I have my hearing aids connected and the sound is playing directly into them, but it would be nice to have better sound from the TV itself.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

the2130 said:


> I don't really need the best sound bar on the market. I'm just looking for something that will improve on the built--in speakers, so the sound is coming from the front of the TV instead of the rear. Most of the time, I have my hearing aids connected and the sound is playing directly into them, but it would be nice to have better sound from the TV itself.


Somehow the fact that you have hearing aids just didn't register with my feeble brain!

There are a slew of decent, sub $200 sound bars with subwoofers that should be good enough and certainly sound better than the built-in speakers on the TV.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Do you and *Lloyd *usually *watch alone*? I know the curved screens are best for one person viewing but do you have any comments on how they look for multiple person viewing?
> 
> Rich


Yup. (All members of household use their own sets.)

There's no off-axis fading due to the self-illuminating OLED panel.

Only when getting up to get something beyond the curve of the screen (where the curve itself actually _blocks_ the screen) has it ever seemed weird.

I wasn't used to being unable to see at least an extreme sideways glimpse, or even a corner of the screen like on the plasma (never had off-axis probs with that one, either).


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

lparsons21 said:


> Somehow the fact that you have hearing aids just didn't register with my feeble brain!
> 
> There are a slew of decent, sub $200 sound bars with subwoofers that should be good enough and certainly sound better than the built-in speakers on the TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, that's what I'm looking for. I'm might even spend up to $400, although it's probably overkill for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> I don't really need the best sound bar on the market. I'm just looking for something that will improve on the built--in speakers, so the sound is coming from the front of the TV instead of the rear. Most of the time, I have my hearing aids connected and the sound is playing directly into them, but it would be nice to have better sound from the TV itself.


Any sound bar will be a vast improvement over the TV sets audio system. I had a very inexpensive Samsung SB at first (~ $150) and it was an improvement...a very noticeable improvement. I have an MU9000, the top of the line set. Sounds as crappy as the others. Only thing wrong with the inexpensive Samsung SBs is the bass response. Other than that they are fine.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Thanks, that's what I'm looking for. I'm might even spend up to $400, although it's probably overkill for me.


For what you want that is overkill. You could buy the Polk I have for that price and believe me it's not worth it.

Rich


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Rich said:


> Aren't the TCLs considering kinda an entry level set? How's the juddering on yours?
> 
> Rich


They are certainly what I would consider priced as "entry level"; I bought a 65" and a 55" set together for under 1500 bucks. Compared to what I would consider a top of the line display (a LG OLED or a Samsung QLED), there is a pretty big gap. The picture certainly has its flaws, especially compared to my 77" OLED, but for watching sports in a home bar setting, they are more than adequate. Plus, with Roku built in and a antenna hidden behind the set on the wall (I got one of those indoor blade jobs), I can stream a lot of sports, including Sunday Ticket, ESPN, etc. 
If anyone complains about the picture quality and/or juddering, I just tell them to either 1) stop drinking and it will go away. or 2) start drinking and they won't care !!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

glrush said:


> They are certainly what I would consider priced as "entry level"; I bought a 65" and a 55" set together for under 1500 bucks. Compared to what I would consider a top of the line display (a LG OLED or a Samsung QLED), there is a pretty big gap. The picture certainly has its flaws, especially compared to my 77" OLED, but for watching sports in a home bar setting, they are more than adequate. Plus, with Roku built in and a antenna hidden behind the set on the wall (I got one of those indoor blade jobs), I can stream a lot of sports, including Sunday Ticket, ESPN, etc.
> If anyone complains about the picture quality and/or juddering, I just tell them to either 1) stop drinking and it will go away. or 2) start drinking and they won't care !!


How bad is the juddering? I have looked at them and they don't seem to have anything above a 60 Hz panel.

Rich


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Rich said:


> How bad is the juddering? I have looked at them and they don't seem to have anything above a 60 Hz panel.
> 
> Rich


As I stated, I use them almost exclusively for live sports, and while I can notice it sometimes, it is not so much as to bother me. However, YMMV and I bought them mostly because they were cheap and perfect for my application. I have a buddy who has a 2017 75" TCL that he got on clearance from Costco and uses it for his main screen and loves it.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I'm going to stick with Samsung. My 46" LCD has been rock solid for 12 years.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> I think I'm going to stick with Samsung. My 46" LCD has been rock solid for 12 years.


The 75" you were looking at is $100 less today than it has been in the passed several weeks.
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...rt-4k-uhd-tv-with-hdr/6208235.p?skuId=6208235


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The 75" you were looking at is $100 less today than it has been in the passed several weeks.
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...rt-4k-uhd-tv-with-hdr/6208235.p?skuId=6208235


The 65" NU8000 I bought at the end of November is now $100 more than I paid for it. Makes me happy. Nice set, very pleased. This set: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079NT94BQ/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
MSRP $1,699.99, buy of the week.

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I found this in the User Manual:
> Settings General Accessibility Multi-output Audio You can turn on both the TV speaker and Bluetooth devices at the same time. When this function is active, you can set the volume of the Bluetooth devices higher than the volume of the TV speaker. " This function may not be supported depending on the model or geographical area. " When you connect Bluetooth devices to the TV, Multi-output Audio is activated. For more information about connecting Bluetooth devices to the TV, refer to "Listening to the TV through Bluetooth devices."
> 
> Link to Manual:
> 75" Class NU8000 Premium Smart 4K UHD TV (UN75NU8000FXZA)


Thanks for the information. I bought a 75" NU8000 this week at Best Buy. The picture is great, but I can't get the audio to work properly with the Compilot device for my hearing aids. The TV sees the Compilot and pairs with it, but all I get is choppy, stuttering audio when I connect to it. I found the multi-audio output setting you mentioned and it does work as far as outputting sound to both the TV speakers and my wireless headset, but I still get the choppy sound, which makes it useless.

I may need to consult with my audiologists to see if there is a newer version of the Compilot that will work with these newer TVs that don't have analog audio outputs. I would even consider a 3rd-party solution that uses wireless headphones, as long as it works. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

There is also an Audio Out/Optical connection on the back of the TV, but I don't think it will work simultaneously with the TV speakers, even if I had a compatible device to connect to it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> Thanks for the information. I bought a 75" NU8000 this week at Best Buy. The picture is great, but I can't get the audio to work properly with the Compilot device for my hearing aids. The TV sees the Compilot and pairs with it, but all I get is choppy, stuttering audio when I connect to it. I found the multi-audio output setting you mentioned and it does work as far as outputting sound to both the PC speakers and my wireless headset, but I still get the choppy sound, which makes it useless.
> 
> I may need to consult with my audiologists to see if there is a newer version of the Compilot that will work with these newer TVs that don't have analog audio outputs. I would even consider a 3rd-party solution that uses wireless headphones, as long as it works. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> There is also an Audio Out/Optical connection on the back of the TV, but I don't think it will work simultaneously with the TV speakers, even if I had a compatible device to connect to it.


In your settings in Audio of your receiver / client / mini do you have Dolby Digital set to OFF. If not, try that.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> In your settings in Audio of your receiver / client / mini do you have Dolby Digital set to OFF. If not, try that.


Thanks, I checked and Dolby is set to OFF.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> Thanks, I checked and Dolby is set to OFF.


Go into the TV settings, Sound, Expert Settings and maybe change the settings in there on HDMI Audio Format and Audio Format.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> Go into the TV settings, Sound, Expert Settings and maybe change the settings in there on HDMI Audio Format and Audio Format.


Thanks, I changed those settings from Bitstream to PCM, but it still didn't resolve the issue. I'm going to contact my audiologists next week to see if there is a newer Bluetooth kit for my hearing aids that will work with these newer TVs.

In the meantime, I'm cranking up the volume a bit. I can actually hear it reasonably well without the wireless headset if I turn up the volume. Part of the problem is that I'm sitting in the kitchen, about 19 feet from the TV. The picture looks great from that distance, but the sound is just a little weak. It's also possible I can find a 3rd-party solution that uses headphones, while I continue to use the Compilot with my cellphone.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I found a couple of Bluetooth headsets that work well with this TV, but I'm still looking for a solution to playing the sound directly into my hearing aids. What I'm looking into is getting a sound bar that has the analog L/R audio outputs and connecting it to the digital audio out on the TV. The TV Link base station for my Compilot hearing aid device (the device that hangs on my neck and connects via Bluetooth to the base station) would then connect to the audio outputs on the soundbar. That should allow me to play the TV sound into my hearing aids, right? Any thoughts on this or recommendations for soundbars that have analog audio outputs?


----------



## stumpie (Sep 7, 2006)

the2130 said:


> I found a couple of Bluetooth headsets that work well with this TV, but I'm still looking for a solution to playing the sound directly into my hearing aids. What I'm looking into is getting a sound bar that has the analog L/R audio outputs and connecting it to the digital audio out on the TV. The TV Link base station for my Compilot hearing aid device (the device that hangs on my neck and connects via Bluetooth to the base station) would then connect to the audio outputs on the soundbar. That should allow me to play the TV sound into my hearing aids, right? Any thoughts on this or recommendations for soundbars that have analog audio outputs?


 Hi I have the same tv and had the same problem using the Sennheiser tv link. I sent a email to them and their reply was "NOTE: If there is no analog audio output available on your audio source and the only option for connecting the headphones is a digital audio output then a digital to analog decoder would be needed to connect to the digital output to change the digital signal to an analog signal for the headphones to use. A good digital to analog decoder is the OREI DA 34 (http://www.amazon.com/Orei-DA34-Dig...TF8&qid=1412708965&sr=8-1&keywords=orei+DA+34)
The converter works great. Did but was using the 4K book. I had tried other digital converters and they did not work. Hope it helps you


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

stumpie said:


> Hi I have the same tv and had the same problem using the Sennheiser tv link. I sent a email to them and their reply was "NOTE: If there is no analog audio output available on your audio source and the only option for connecting the headphones is a digital audio output then a digital to analog decoder would be needed to connect to the digital output to change the digital signal to an analog signal for the headphones to use. A good digital to analog decoder is the OREI DA 34 (http://www.amazon.com/Orei-DA34-Dig...TF8&qid=1412708965&sr=8-1&keywords=orei+DA+34)
> The converter works great. Did but was using the 4K book. I had tried other digital converters and they did not work. Hope it helps you


Thanks for the reply. It sounds like this should get my TV Link to work, but it's my understanding that if you connect a cable to the digital optical output on the TV, there isn't any sound from the TV speakers. Is that true, or are you getting sound in both your hearing aids and from the TV speakers at the same time? I need sound from both, since my wife often watches TV with me.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It sounds like this should get my TV Link to work, but it's my understanding that if you connect a cable to the digital optical output on the TV, there isn't any sound from the TV speakers. Is that true, or are you getting sound in both your hearing aids and from the TV speakers at the same time? I need sound from both, since my wife often watches TV with me.


I seem to remember trying the optical from the TV to my Yamaha AVR.
When I did, I chose the optical output for speakers and the TV speakers turned OFF.
I then turned it to TV speakers and the TV speakers worked. However, I turned on my AVR and turned the TV volume down really low and the Yamaha had sound.
This may or may not work for you.

I still have almost the same setup, except the Optical cable runs direct from the DTV receiver to the Yamaha. I seem to remember that the sound had a noticeable delay when the optical was ran out of the TV.


----------



## stumpie (Sep 7, 2006)

the2130 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It sounds like this should get my TV Link to work, but it's my understanding that if you connect a cable to the digital optical output on the TV, there isn't any sound from the TV speakers. Is that true, or are you getting sound in both your hearing aids and from the TV speakers at the same time? I need sound from both, since my wife often watches TV with me.


I use the optical out from the directv 4K box, so if the wife might be on the phone I can mute the tv and still watch it.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

stumpie said:


> I use the optical out from the directv 4K box, so if the wife might be on the phone I can mute the tv and still watch it.


The problem with using the optical output on the DirecTV box is that it won't give me the audio for any of the streaming apps on the TV. One of the nice features of smart TVs like the NU8000 is that you can easily switch to Netflix, Hulu, Plex, and other apps. I watch a lot of stuff on the streaming services, in addition to videos stored on my Plex servers. I really need the audio to come from the TV.

Unless I find a solution, I'm probably going to get new hearing aids that are designed to work with newer TVs. I hate to replace my hearing aids when they still work fine otherwise, but I do watch a lot of TV and I can hear a lot better with the sound playing directly into my hearing aids. I've had these hearing aids for more than 6 years, so I would probably need to replace them in the next couple of years anyway.

For now, I'm using a cheap wireless headset that connects to my new TV's Bluetooth. It works pretty well, but it's not as comfortable or convenient as connecting my hearing aids to the TV.


----------



## stumpie (Sep 7, 2006)

the2130 said:


> The problem with using the optical output on the DirecTV box is that it won't give me the audio for any of the streaming apps on the TV. One of the nice features of smart TVs like the NU8000 is that you can easily switch to Netflix, Hulu, Plex, and other apps. I watch a lot of stuff on the streaming services, in addition to videos stored on my Plex servers. I really need the audio to come from the TV.
> 
> Unless I find a solution, I'm probably going to get new hearing aids that are designed to work with newer TVs. I hate to replace my hearing aids when they still work fine otherwise, but I do watch a lot of TV and I can hear a lot better with the sound playing directly into my hearing aids. I've had these hearing aids for more than 6 years, so I would probably need to replace them in the next couple of years anyway.
> 
> For now, I'm using a cheap wireless headset that connects to my new TV's Bluetooth. It works pretty well, but it's not as comfortable or convenient as connecting my hearing aids to the TV.


I just tried it on the TV and it also work on the optical out of the TV. IT also work when the TV was muted.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

stumpie said:


> I just tried it on the TV and it also work on the optical out of the TV. IT also work when the TV was muted.


So you were able to connect the device to the digital optical out on the TV and get sound from both the TV speakers and TV Link at the same time? If so, that would solve the problem for me. Also, did you have to change the Sound Output setting on the TV?


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I seem to remember trying the optical from the TV to my Yamaha AVR.
> When I did, I chose the optical output for speakers and the TV speakers turned OFF.
> I then turned it to TV speakers and the TV speakers worked. However, I turned on my AVR and turned the TV volume down really low and the Yamaha had sound.
> This may or may not work for you.
> ...


So you were able to get sound from both, after switching to the optical setting to connect the external speakers and then switching back to TV speakers?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> So you were able to get sound from both, after switching to the optical setting to connect the external speakers and then switching back to TV speakers?


No, I have mine set to TV speakers ON.
I can listen to the TV speakers or turn them down close to zero,
Turn on my Yamaha that has the optical ran from the DTV receiver.
With this set up I can listen to either or both speaker set ups.

Not sure if it did that when I ran optical out of the TV.
I think it did but 1 had a delay for the lip synch that was not acceptable to me.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> No, I have mine set to TV speakers ON.
> I can listen to the TV speakers or turn them down close to zero,
> Turn on my Yamaha that has the optical ran from the DTV receiver.
> With this set up I can listen to either or both speaker set ups.
> ...


Thanks for the input, along with the other replies in this thread. I got some new Oticon hearing aids a few weeks ago and bought the TV adapter that goes with them. I connected the adapter to the optical output on the TV and paired the hearing aids to the adapter. With the TV settings configured to use the built-in speakers, the optical output still works and I get sound from both. In fact, the audio quality is slightly better than I was getting with my old hearing aids connected to my old TV. So setting the TV to the optical output shuts off the TV speakers, but setting it to the TV speakers allows both to work at the same time. I guess that's a feature designed to allow the TV speakers to be turned off if you have an external speaker system connected and you don't want both sets of speakers playing at once.


----------

